# SID World Cup XX weight



## sclyde2 (Mar 21, 2004)

Weighted on 2 scales, it ended up about 10-20g over claimed, with a 265mm uncut steerer. This is excluding the 11g part that attaches to the lockout clamp that trigger shifters attach to (I use grip shift).


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Every next generations of SID's weight more than the previous version(anyone saw that). For example my SID Race 2007 weight 1250g with 170mm steerer and alu studs.

But..... very nice fork,looks great. Somethink like bike "bling bling".


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

For me a manual, crown lockout please.

As it is it's nice , great performing but just too heavy.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Nice fork !

No way to make it a crown lockout fork ?


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

Shouldn't need lockouts, but if it has to have it I want it mechanical
and removeable


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

bikemaniack said:


> For example my SID Race 2007 weight 1250g with 170mm steerer and alu studs.


Yes, but I could not ride the pre-32mm SID - it was twisting like crazy.


----------



## sclyde2 (Mar 21, 2004)

Dex11 said:


> Nice fork !
> 
> No way to make it a crown lockout fork ?





peabody said:


> Shouldn't need lockouts, but if it has to have it I want it mechanical
> and removeable


i did a mtb stage race last weekend, which finished with half an hour of climbing on pavement up to a ski resort. i was glad i had a lock-out on my trusty old reba wc.

As for remote-vs-crown-lockout, as far as I know the only difference between the sid world cup (non-xx) and this fork is the remote lockout (and xx damper that goes with it). i am pretty sure i could get rid of the remote (which i am not sure yet how well it will fit on my handlebars, as i don't have the avid/sram brakes that share a clamp with it) by simply getting a "standard" black box damper for it.

i was almost indifferent between this fork and the sid world cup, and they were the same price on sale where i got this one from, but i figured it would be cheaper to get the blackbox damper for this fork (if i didn't like the remote), than it would be to get the xx damper (and remote) for the other fork (if i wanted the remote).

anyway, all this talk about getting rid of the remote lockout, but the weights i've seen of the 2010 sid world cup (same carbon crown. but with the crown mounted lockout) seem slightly heavier than this one. weird. i can't see how the remote (including clamp) + damper of this fork could be lighter than the damper in the non-xx sid world cup. maybe there are other differences between the forks.

also, given the problems i'm having with my brakes, i am tempted to get the xx brakes, which will make the effective weight reduction more substantial, as i wouldn't need a h'bar clamp for the left brake lever, as it uses the one on the remote. the avid elixir cr mag brakes could also make use of the lockout clamp.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I got a new SID XX WC today too. 1422g OOTB, maybe less than 1400g when ready to ride. 
I'll see how it works later, need frame and wheels first  
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=594688


----------



## Boralb (Jan 8, 2010)

This one i've scaled 10g heavier on my scale (11g for the matchm. adapter and uncut 265mm steerer)










I'm now between this sid xx-wc and the new wc but cannot decide which one to go..
I need the 'lock' option but without any remote, so can i modify the new wc as a crown-loc fork? 
And is this the right adapter set for that kind of modification?


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

If you need a crown mounted lockout, just buy the regular SID WC 2010. It is exactly the same fork, with a black box damper and crown lockout. 

The XX WC SID weights about the same, including the lockout. This is because the XX motion control damper is a lot lighter than the black box unit.


----------



## Boralb (Jan 8, 2010)

According to sram website, it says 'remotes poploc, pushloc option' for the new wc and from the pictures i can't see any lock-knob on the crown area.. That's why i'm asking for this modification


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

I've seen the new WC forks with crown lockout... they are out there. But, if you can only find a pushlock model, you can switch it really easlily. You will just have to get a blackbox motion control damper with the regular lockout knob. You cannot change a push lock unit into a crown unit. The actual top of the damper is different. 

In that case, you'd be better off buying the XX version and either selling the Xlock until or trade with someone who has a regular crown mounted black box unit.


----------



## Boralb (Jan 8, 2010)

briscoelab said:


> I've seen the new WC forks with crown lockout... they are out there. But, if you can only find a pushlock model, you can switch it really easlily. You will just have to get a blackbox motion control damper with the regular lockout knob. You cannot change a push lock unit into a crown unit. The actual top of the damper is different.
> 
> In that case, you'd be better off buying the XX version and either selling the Xlock until or trade with someone who has a regular crown mounted black box unit.


Ok thanks, i didn't know that the whole mc unit had to be replaced for a poplock version fork..
I'll be looking for the crownloc version of wc if available...


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea, it's kind of a PITA.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Boralb said:


> Ok thanks, i didn't know that the whole mc unit had to be replaced for a poplock version fork..
> I'll be looking for the crownloc version of wc if available...


I have a brand new (in RS bag) Blackbox motion control damper unit with crown mount lockout. If anyone wants to trade for a new XXmotion control unit with bar mount remote PM me.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

Has anyone else done as I have and swapped the lowers on the 2010 SID WC with the 2009? Saved another 50g or so and it looks pretty swank, too. I can't be the only one with last year's fork lying around and too much time on my hands. Turns the old fork into a SID team\ and makes the new one an even lighter XX Worldcup.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

The 2009 lowers are lighter than the 2010 ones ? By 50g ? What is different then ?


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

The only differences between BlackBox Motion Control and XX Motion control are the hydraulic remote lockout and compression adjustment system ?


----------



## demc1982 (Dec 23, 2009)

sclyde2 said:


> Weighted on 2 scales, it ended up about 10-20g over claimed, with a 265mm uncut steerer. This is excluding the 11g part that attaches to the lockout clamp that trigger shifters attach to (I use grip shift).


10g big deal


----------



## Boralb (Jan 8, 2010)

briscoelab said:


> I've seen the new WC forks with crown lockout... they are out there. But, if you can only find a pushlock model, you can switch it really easlily. You will just have to get a blackbox motion control damper with the regular lockout knob. You cannot change a push lock unit into a crown unit. The actual top of the damper is different.
> 
> In that case, you'd be better off buying the XX version and either selling the Xlock until or trade with someone who has a regular crown mounted black box unit.


Sadly i couldn't find any 2010 wc fork with a crown lockout, may be you were talking about the modifed ones or the 2009 models which mostly have crown lockout
Here is an example, nino posted before.. a modifed wc, exactly what i need.http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6166229#post6166229

Only sid race and team models have the regular crown-lockout version beside the remote option..


----------



## ShopMechanic (May 9, 2009)

Changing the motion control is easy. Much easier than taking off the lowers. For a noob with a set of instructions it shouldn't take more than a half hour to do. No oil change is even needed.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

Hardtailforever said:


> Has anyone else done as I have and swapped the lowers on the 2010 SID WC with the 2009? Saved another 50g or so and it looks pretty swank, too. I can't be the only one with last year's fork lying around and too much time on my hands. Turns the old fork into a SID team\ and makes the new one an even lighter XX Worldcup.


Do you have pics of the comparative weights of each type of lowers.....I'm assuming the lighter ones you refer to are the carbon insert versions. I have a set of these, but they were only 20-25g lighter than the team versions


----------



## sclyde2 (Mar 21, 2004)

demc1982 said:


> 10g big deal


yeah, pretty stoked that it is so close to the claimed weight. closer than i've seen on the other RS products...


----------



## kolarzyk (Sep 29, 2008)

has anyone already bled the lever with hose and dumper or know where to find out how i could make it on my own?


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

ShopMechanic said:


> Changing the motion control is easy. Much easier than taking off the lowers. For a noob with a set of instructions it shouldn't take more than a half hour to do. No oil change is even needed.


No oil change needed, but the oil volume needs to be correct for the dampers to work properly.


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

Here ya go... Not the easiest bleed, but not bad either.

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/sram/dealers/XLoc-Hose-Adj-and-Bleed-Procedure.pdf


----------

